# Intermittent fasting and more



## karl8228 (Jan 31, 2019)

hi everyone I was told I had diabetes type 2 back in april and was on metformin 2000mg a day. my bloods went down to 35a1c from 58a1c so they took me of the tablets. I went on a diet which I lost 77 pound which is amazin but Im stuck at 115kg and it wont shift even tho im still dieting.. so ive starting intermittent fasting 3 days so far im doing 20/4 4 hours eat 20 hours fasting. but I would like to no if I can keep this up for a long time or do u need to only do fasting for a short time? what im eating during the fast - first meal / banana - apple - 2 slices of brown bread - little tiny bit of butter - and a bag of crisps.. second meal 4 hours later is a salad whole red onion 1 large spring onion 1 boiled egg 1 scotch egg 1 tiny pork pie 1 tomateo 2 slices of ham and lettus 2 slices of cheese and a apple!! my bloods are 34 as from today which is great but its the diet I need help with. will this interfere with my diabetes can it last a long time? im so determined to do this and lose that extra 30kg.. can anyone shed any light on this thanks guys


----------



## Drummer (Jan 31, 2019)

Why are you eating so many high carb foods? 
I am a type two and can't eat carbs from fruit, bread, crisps, pastry, breadcrumbs, and then more fruit, as they increase my weight due to the release of insulin they cause.
I eat two meals a day, but I eat early and late, fasting all day.


----------

